# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Boston by Train/rental car question

## katva

OK, I will be heading up to Boston for a couple of days with my son in January.  I'm considering taking the train from DC-NY (spending one night), then to Boston, all via a multi-leg Acela train.  I thought it would be a fun way to travel (and I've always had bad luck at the Boston airport in the winter).  The fares are great, and I hate to fly.....SO, here's the question:  Do any of you know how to get a rental car from the Boston South (downtown) train station?  On Amtrak's site, it says there isn't anything avail. for pick up there...OR, any other ideas?  I don't know the city well enough to know where places are.  I need to get to a town about an hour north of Boston, and then over to western, northern MA the next morning (2 hour drive)....Thoughts? Thanks!

----------


## andynap

You could look up the closest rental agency to the train station and then take a cab there.

----------


## katva

yes---Thinking of that---I would be a bit tight on time coming into Boston, and making an appt. that is in the early afternoon.  Was wondering if anyone had any inside scoop as to a great rental car co. near the downtown station.  I have been to Boston many times for work, but always took a cab/got picked up by a driver---have never driven in the city.  Have no idea of the city layout.  Always seemed complicated in the back of the cabs!

----------


## Rosemary

Agree with Andy!  And enjoy the train - wonderful way to travel.

----------


## andynap

Get a rental car with GPS or bring one.

----------


## JohnC

You could get over to the airport and rent from there. Not far by cab or public transportation. Lots of options there.
You could also pick a rental car co. and ask them how to get car from South Station.
You could also get off at 128 Station but there are no rental options there either.

----------


## MIke R

you can also rent from Enterprise who  advertise 
"we pick you up"

and no there aren't any car rental places at all by South Station

----------


## katva

Thanks all!  I found Jet Blue flights for super cheap.....but I need to check out the aircraft.  I do hate to fly, and the train sounds fun----but making the appt. is extremely important.  I may just suck it up and fly, get the car from the airport, spend the night in the city...etc.  If we had more time, the train would have been really special!  I'll be back in touch re: resto suggetions later on!

----------


## andynap

I bet you get 3 Legal Seafood recommendations

----------


## MIke R

I'll bet she does too....LOL

----------


## andynap

Here's 2 to start

----------


## katva

My dad took us to a really great place when I was young---it was in a funky old warehouse, far from the main part of town.  A steakhouse, I think.  I had dinner in DC tonight with co-workers, and one of them, from Boston, mentioned a place that sounded like it----and now I forgot the name!!!!  He said it's been there forever, and is way out of the way, but very special---takes his dad there for his birthday every year.  Any ideas?  I aways thought it was such a great space, from when I was 9 or 10 years old.....Was thinking it might be cool to take my son!

----------


## MIke R

sounds like the "No Name"

----------


## KevinS

The No Name is a seafood restaurant, not a steakhouse.  

Nonamerestaurant.com

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know....I didnt read steakhouse...I saw warehouse and thats the first thing I thought of

nevermind...

----------


## Eve

You mean there is someplace other than Harvard Square?
And nooooo.  The train is not special at all.
Done it hundreds of times. There is about 5 miles of ocean front around Mystic.
The rest is the slums of Bridgeport

----------


## Eve

Are you thinking of the Hilltop?  With the big cactus in front?  That is about a half hour north of Boston.  It has been there forever, but not like it used to be.  Big and huge and lots of beef.
Go to Cambridge, or Newbury Street.  Take him to the top of the Prudential Tower.

----------


## george

Stockyard in Brighton maybe?

----------


## katva

> Stockyard in Brighton maybe?



Yes!  That's the one....but now that I look at reviews and some photos, doesn't look like where I was, and reviews, not so good......I have time to figure this out, though!  Thanks!

----------


## MIke R

> You mean there is someplace other than Harvard Square?




oh please..there are a half dozen neighborhoods I would rather be than Harvard Square..starting with the North End

----------


## amyb

Take him for good Italian food in the North End.

----------


## MIke R

plenty of that....

----------


## katva

> Take him for good Italian food in the North End.



I need to look at a map!  Should we stay in Back Bay?  Downtown?  We will have the better part of one day to sightsee.  Not much, but he's never been to a major city except for DC.  I want him to get the "flavor" of a northeast city, so to speak. I was thinking Back Bay would be good for walking around, or Harvard Square.....but I'm no expert---far from it!  I could use any suggestions for this brief trip...keeping budget within reason....

Restaurant-wise, he's fairly sophisticated (for a 13-year-old), and good italian food might be just the ticket!  Any place in particular Amy, Mike, anyone?

----------


## MIke R

in the North End

Diamianos
Giacomos
Artu's
Regina Pizza

and I rarely go out anywhere for Italian food ...but these I wouldnt hesitate

and if you want to  stay in the North End I  can get you in a  beautiful apartment in the heart of  the North End and a block from the water, for a song, if you are interested...its where we always go....PM me if that interests you

----------


## Eve

With a 13 year old, definitely Regina.  That is always our stop after Logan when we fly back.  But only cash, and only pizza.  Not even a salad.
And Mike, I was being sarcastic about Harvard Square.  
Unless her son was older and looking at schools.  Jeanette and I had a fun guided tour by me around Cambridge.
Are you looking for a walking trip?  Then take the Freedom Trail.

----------


## MIke R

> With a 13 year old, definitely Regina.  That is always our stop after Logan when we fly back.  But only cash, and only pizza.  Not even a salad.




and wine served in hi ball glasses...LOL

what a great throwback Regina is to the very kind of neighborhood joints I grew up eating in....we love the place

----------


## katva

Eve---- I think I did that walking tour years ago!  Might be a bit too cold in January...  The Aquarium looks interesting ......and a trip to the top of the Prudential bldg. sounds great, too---- Probably look for something beyond pizza for our one dinner in the city:)

----------


## Eve

Just walk up and down hanover street in the North End and you will find tons of places.

----------


## Rosemary

Boston Harbor Hotel and Fanueil Hall?  Durgan Park for a steak house?  Not far from the Aquarium.

----------


## katva

Boston Harbor hotel has agreat great rate for our date......am considering it!

----------


## katva

Rosemary------btw -------great new avatar!!!!!! :)

----------


## GramChop

Also check out Boston Yacht Haven.

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you, Kathy.  That is the late great Jennifer, sailor of the seas, on an early morning in Colombier.

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :) 

And Missy---thanks for the idea....the one thing I'm sure we will be doing in Boston is looking at the boats---my son is a fanatic about all things boat and ocean!

----------


## JohnC

In January won't be much to see on the water. Aquarium is right on the harbor as is the Fanueil Hall area and Rose Kennedy Greenway (you could join the "Occupy" protesters down near South Station). The Constitution might be open. No harbor tours or duck boats. You could, however, ice skate on Frog Pond in public gardens.
Boston in Jan is pretty bleak and cold, even if not snowy.

----------


## katva

John---thanks!  I forgot about the Constitution----great idea.  I'm expecting bleak weather.....doubt we will be "occupying Boston"LOL :)

----------


## sbhlvr

Stephanies on Newbury Street is a good place. They have a great Mac and Cheese.

Either take Mike up on his offer or the back Bay for sure. It's so easy to get around.

----------


## MIke R

she cant do the apartment I recommended..already rented to a couple  in from London that week...too bad..she would have loved it

----------


## andynap

This was my report on our Boston trip 2 years ago- lots of Restaurants on the posts Stephanies is one of them with pictures of the food

Boston 2009

----------


## katva

Nice to read your report, Andy!
Yes, too bad about the apt. that MikeR so kindly offered---but I rediscovered the benefits of having a corporate travel agent, who found us a very nice 2 BR suite at the Eliot in Back Bay---looks very nice, and the price was right :) 
I will have fun looking at menus....Stephanies sounds great--mac n cheese, yum!  However.....that marrow at La Voile sounds incredible.  That could be a tipping point, if it's still on the menu, and if it looks like a good idea for a young man.....Great tips, all!

----------


## andynap

We stayed at the Eliot 5 years ago- there was a 4 star restaurant on the premises- Clio- very nice. It's a nice walk to Newbury Street- the shopping street

----------


## katva

Well,the "famous marrow with sea salts" is still on the menu at La Voile ...and the $40 menu looks great too.  My son loves seafood, so this might be perfect.  We both win :) 
Andy---did you like the hotel?

----------


## andynap

We had a suite too- 1 bedroom- it is a little dated but elegant. It's on a wide boulevard on the Charles River across from Harvard and MIT.

----------


## katva

Well, the location sounds wonderful!  Elegant suits me fine, too---my son only asked if it has a TV...go figure :) He will tell me how dated it is by that alone, LOL!

----------


## sbhlvr

I believe the Eliot is on the corner of Commonwealth and Massachusetts Avenues. I used to live just a block over. Funny how that hotel has changed. The Eliot Lounge was a funky little place we used to hang out at. 

In case you need to know, the main Back Bay streets are grid style,alpha named starting with Arlington ( at the Public Garden) through Gloucester, then Massachusetts Avenue. The main throughfares from the Charles River over start with Beacon, Marlborough, Commonwealth, Newbury  and Boylston.

The Science Museum is a good attraction also. They have an IMAX theatre that usually has great films.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

----------


## Eve

The Eliot was funky.  Nicely put.    Next door to the Harvard Club.  The walk from the Eliot down Commonwealth down to the Public Garden is the nicest walk in Boston

----------


## katva

The reviews on TA are mixed, and some are very funny!  It should be JUST fine for us---here's part of a review which I find hillarious!:
"We would recommend the hotel if you're middle aged and stuck up. The Eliot is definetly not a place for a young hot couple looking to have a laid back and fun weekend."
Perfect, if it will scare away these types!  LOL.
On my budget, finding a 2 bedroom suite in a great location....and the photos look very nice, although funky is fine, too :) Looks like The Mark, in NYC, years ago.

----------


## sbhlvr

> The Eliot was funky.  Nicely put.    Next door to the Harvard Club.  The walk from the Eliot down Commonwealth down to the Public Garden is the nicest walk in Boston



Eve,I loved to walk around Back Bay at night and look through the windows at how all the places are decorated. Whenever I get in to Boston, I still like to do that. My cousin is living one of my dreams. A home in the Back Bay and one in Chatham on the Cape...although I'd hate to pay her taxes!

----------


## sbhlvr

I know the hotel was renovated but I don't know if that applies to all the rooms.

We await your review!!

----------


## MIke R

> My cousin is living one of my dreams. A home in the Back Bay and one in Chatham on the Cape...although I'd hate to pay her taxes!





uh....your North Shore Boston/Orleans on the Cape aint chopped liver dear....LOL

nor is my WV and P Town .....

but yes Back Bay/Chatham would be nice.....

----------


## sbhlvr

> Originally Posted by sbhlvr
> 
>  My cousin is living one of my dreams. A home in the Back Bay and one in Chatham on the Cape...although I'd hate to pay her taxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh....your North Shore Boston/Orleans on the Cape aint chopped liver dear....LOL
> ...



 :blush: yeah, I know, I know...I should appreciate what I have..even with our own little Exxon Valdez in the basement.lol!

----------


## MIke R

whats up with your basement?

----------


## andynap

Sounds like an oil leak to me

----------


## MIke R

yeah but arent oil tanks normally outside?

----------


## andynap

No- in the basement generally

----------


## Eve

My furnace just blew up and I finally got some stimulous money!  7 years interest free! Our tank is in the basement.

----------


## katva

Oh no----- sorry to hear this!  When I first moved out of DC to the Shenendoah Valley, I was in an 18th c. house on the Shenendoah River.  Flooded in the huge snow storms of 1996.  The oil tanks burst and water was up to the 2nd floor. The entire house reeked of oil for a year .....and then my son was born ....and I moved.

----------


## sbhlvr

The line from the oil tanks(originals from the 50's!) to the furnance leaked. My sister discovered it on Thanksgiving. There was a 6 foot wide slick on the floor and oil that had wicked up 8" on the 2x4's and dry wall. A service guy had to be called on the holiday!  We came down on Sat. to do some more clean up and airing out. 
The service guy said that if no one had gone to the house until Spring (which is a strong possibility) the fumes would have built up enough to blow the place. He also commented on the fact that the amount of oil on the floor didn't happen in a couple of days. So...Mr. Caretaker wasn't doing his job. Needless to say I hired a new caretaker, our neighbor. The old one had been there just that Monday prior. This is the second major incident he has not noticed/reported.

My sister kept calling the ordeal the Exxon Valdez.."and now you know the rest of the story"

----------


## katva

Oh, yuk!  What a mess!  Ours involved FEMA and guys in white hazmat suits.  Condemned, then total re-do.  Then, another flood in Sept. after a huge tropical storm.  The oil smell still lingers (I am friends with the new owners of the place).  A beautiful, historic residence and spot on the river, surrounded by 1000 acres or so of a Cistercian Monastary, and site of the Battle of Cool Spring in the Civil War....but the flooding/oil mess was too much to deal with.
PS:  I should clarify--we didn't own the place, my ex and I were renting from my (former) boss, who was lovely :)

----------


## MIke R

pretty excited to have won, for the third consecutive year, the North End apartment for a weekend, at a Silent Auction tonight....its the perfect way to spend my first weekend after basketball season to unwind.....

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------

